# Which emulator will work to play Pier Solar and the Great Architects?



## bradzx (Apr 21, 2019)

I tried load this game on Fusion and it said it is too large and this is not Genesis/32X rom.  I am really confuse.   I saw this picture that show Genesis cartridge.   If it is not support Genesis emulator, then what?  SEGA CD?   I highly doubt it.   Does any Genesis emulator have support for large size?


----------



## Dunn (Apr 2, 2020)

If your still trying to play pier solar. Try retroarch on play store for androids. This emulator plays the rom. Hope that helps you or anyone else trying to play it!


----------



## Kwyjor (Apr 2, 2020)

Why are you bumping a thread that's a year old?

Also, if you're going to play it in an emulator, why not just buy the PC port?


----------

